# 91 Schwinn Paramount Series 30 PDG



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the opportunity to purchase this bike - LX components - new generic wheels. Frame is in quite good condition. However I've only seen photos. Does anyone have experience with this model.

What tubeset would it have - Tange? Is this bike worth buying? And how much _should _I offer /pay? Thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

top_ring said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase this bike - LX components - new generic wheels. Frame is in quite good condition. However I've only seen photos. Does anyone have experience with this model.
> 
> What tubeset would it have - Tange? Is this bike worth buying? And how much _should _I offer /pay? Thanks.


It's pretty blue collar dude.

I bought a complete PDG70 for $40.

I'd not spend more than $50 if it was in perfect shape...but thats just me.

It'll be a solid bike. They ride pretty good too.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice, But A Tad Heavy*

It is built with a Tange tubeset but I don't recall which line.
Original retail was around $750
They ride nice IMHO and that frame is virtually indestructable. Just ask the baseball bat that ran into mine as well as those rocks and tree stumps 
Rumpfy is pretty close on the market value although I'd guess it could fetch a bit more.
Which is good for you (and me) but kinda sad for the brand since some of its contemporaries sell for 10+ times as much.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> Rumpfy is pretty close on the market value although I'd guess it could fetch a bit more.
> Which is good for you (and me) but kinda sad for the brand since some of its contemporaries sell for 10+ times as much.


Oh yeah...I low ball'ed its value for sure. The 'new generic wheel' thing was the reason. The stock LX units would be better IMO. There are some pretty lousy 'new' wheels out there. LX from that era isn't so bad.


----------



## t2p (Jul 22, 2004)

(sorry for the late reply)

If this is a 1991 PDG30 - TIG'd frame - black w / white spider web (or was it yellow ?) - this is not a desirable Schwinn Paramount ATB.
.
The 1991 PDG50 (black w/red marble - DX) and PDG70 (black w/ orange spider web - XT) - both also TIG'd frames at that time - were constructed of higher quality Tange tubing (Tange Prestige I believe). 
.
(The 1991 PDG90 - red white blue - may have been a lugged frame ... don't think so .... I can't remember.) 
.
The lugged Schwinn Paramount ATB frames were sweet ones. The 1992 Series 70 was blue-ish in color (Brandywine) and featured XT components. The Series 90 was a pearl pink/magenta-ish (Blue Velvet Gas) - and featured Suntour components. 
.
The lugged frames were also available in 1993 and 1994 ....... in various forms .... and colors ..... including Lime green and silver (Granny Apple Green), purple, etc .......
.


----------



## t2p (Jul 22, 2004)

sorry for the late reply)

If this is a 1991 PDG30 - TIG'd frame - black w / white spider web (or was it yellow ?) - this is not a desirable Schwinn Paramount ATB.
.
The 1991 PDG50 (black w/red marble - DX) and PDG70 (black w/ orange spider web - XT) - both also TIG'd frames at that time - were constructed of higher quality Tange tubing (Tange Prestige I believe). 
.
(The 1991 PDG90 - red white blue - may have been a lugged frame ... don't think so .... I can't remember.) 
.
The lugged Schwinn Paramount ATB frames were sweet ones. The 1992 Series 70 was blue-ish in color (Brandywine) and featured XT components. The Series 90 was a pearl pink/magenta-ish (Blue Velvet Gas) - and featured Suntour components. 
.
The lugged frames were also available in 1993 and 1994 ....... in various forms .... and colors ..... including Lime green and silver (Granny Apple Green), purple, etc .......


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for that info t2p. Good to know these things for future possibilites, but I decided to pass this one up.


----------

